# deportation from the us



## taramoore64 (May 8, 2013)

hi well here is the situation my fiance curently has a passport no blemishes a us green card valid he went to court fr a domestic violence case he has been fighting for a long time and was not foung guilty of the crime butdid recieve 3 mistameinors 1 for vandilism 1 for diswaying a witness -broke her cell phone and 1 for assult but only a mistamenor its the lowest assult u can get and it doesnt have to even be physical cant remember what it was called so he was sentenced to 6 months in jail and has to take 4 or5 classes and report to a judge one a week and probation for four years after his jail time .. well is went back to england his home country befor doing any of the above set and befor he had a warent out for him .now its been a year and he is having thoughts of coming back todo his set sentence wondering if once he does his time if he will bedeported ....if when he flys back will they detain him at the us airpot?/ semd himhome....if we get married when he gets back can they still deport him.....and will he be able to renew his green card....also he has two children that live here in the us


----------



## taramoore64 (May 8, 2013)

also hedoes have 2 dui's on his record but nothing else except the above misamenors


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yikes..... 2 DUI's and a jail sentence for vandalism, interfering with witness and assault.

..... but he has nothing else right?


----------



## taramoore64 (May 8, 2013)

no nothing else at all andhe currently has a valid passport and us green card and when he arrived here we would wed andhe he has to children here


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Was the domestic violence against you? If not, you know what to expect from this guy if you decide to marry him. Do yourself a favor and forget about him.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think is green card is still valid. He abandoned the country without applying for a re-entry permit, and meanwhile there's a warrant...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You may be better of moving to his country 
I doubt he will even get into the country


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> You may be better of moving to his country
> I doubt he will even get into the country


She has already been denied a fiance visa to the UK based on her sponsor not being able to prove enough finances.


----------



## Phil306 (May 14, 2013)

Yes, there is a very good liklihood he will be deported after his sentence. Contrary to popular belief, its not all that easy to be convicted of domestic violence in the US. 99 out of a 100 times, the victim refuses to cooperate and/or testify. Now you are saying he has a warrant for his arrest, if this is true, his case isn't over with yet and he hasn't been convicted of anything.

He is going to have to roll the dice, come back to the US, turn himself in, and see what happens in a court room. He may get 6 months in jail, he may just get deported. But at least the problem will have been taken care of. You never know what might happen with immigration laws in the future. 

However, as someone else said: You are traveling down a road you don't want to go. It is quite obvious this guy has a drinking problem; 2 DUI's and DV? Alcohol and DV go hand in hand.

Not to mention, take yourself out of your current relationship. Would you want a person like this allowed into YOUR country with his background?


----------



## taramoore64 (May 8, 2013)

so yes he was sentinced in that case he got 6 months jail time and 4 years probation WAS NOT COVICETED OF A DV JURY FOUND HIM INNOCENT also a few classes he was suposed to turn himself in but moved away instead fearing he would be deported anyways IT WAS A CHOICE WE BOTH MADE and are now rethinking cause of our infand daughter i just had . and i didnt ask about relationship advice and that was very out of line and offencive not ur place to say. and his green card is valid for another two years


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I echo what was said earlier. Take a breather, and a good hard look at what you are signing up for. There Re too many really decent, loving men out there to settle.


----------



## taramoore64 (May 8, 2013)

think this has turned into some sort of counceling secion i didnt want or pay for:clap2:


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Apologies. You put so much detail online about personal situation and we are a caring group, didn't mean to offend


----------



## kirikara (Jan 21, 2009)

Regardless of your personal situation, which I won't comment on as you specifically requested, you probably want to consult with an immigration lawyer. Maybe try a free first consult if you can find one? 
You are talking about making moves that will greatly affect you, your daughter and fiancé life but also other people.
I would spend the couple hundred bucks to really get some serious answers on this.
I know it is not always that easy to pay for advice, but we are talking 6 month jail here, no small thing. Take your time finding the RIGHT lawyer, specialized and all..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USCIS - Rights and Responsibilities of a Permanent Resident

You can read up on your question at the source. 

Visa Bulletin

Here are the processing times for spouses of Green Card holders.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

To the OP.....
If he's been out of the US more than a year, it's considered as abandonment of LPR.... so whether he's got 2 more years or 9.9 more years , unless he applied for a re-entry permit before he left (it seems like he left in a bit of a hurry) he won't be allowed in.
Secondly, if he does get allowed back in, he'll have to do his jail time, and stands a good chance of being deported anyway. Marrying you, and having a US citizen baby doesn't increase his chances of not being deported.

From the USCIS website...



*What if my trip abroad will last longer than 1 year?
If you plan on being absent from the United States for longer than a year, it is advisable to first apply for a reentry permit on Form I-131. Obtaining a reentry permit prior to leaving the United States allows a permanent or conditional permanent resident to apply for admission into the United States during the permit’s validity without the need to obtain a returning resident visa from a U.S. Embassy or Consulate abroad. Please note that it does not guarantee entry into the United States upon your return as you must first be determined to be admissible; however, it will assist you in establishing your intention to permanently reside in the United States. For more information, see the “Travel Documents” link to the left under “Green Card Processes & Procedures.” *


*Your Responsibilities as a Permanent Resident

As a permanent resident, you are:
Required to obey all laws of the United States the states, and localities *


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 10, 2013)

Phil306 said:


> Not to mention, take yourself out of your current relationship. Would you want a person like this allowed into YOUR country with his background?


I think we already have plenty of these kinds of guys who were born here, so no thanks.


----------



## MisterJD (May 20, 2013)

Speak with an attorney. There are certain offenses that are classified as deportable. An attorney would need to know the specific offense, and after appropriate investigation would be able to tell you the options available.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I think taramoore didn't hear what she wanted, so she's left the building. :ranger:


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Feel sorry for her but maybe some good will come out of it for her. Domestic violence plus "classes," means anger management classes.. I have worked with young women like her


----------



## Phil306 (May 14, 2013)

jsharbuck said:


> Feel sorry for her but maybe some good will come out of it for her. Domestic violence plus "classes," means anger management classes.. I have worked with young women like her


I've worked with young women like her and her boyfriend. And I agree, maybe something positive will come about all of this. We can only hope


----------

